# Newsletter From Sikhism Philosophy Network



## Admin (Feb 17, 2008)

<!--	If you can't see this message properly, then you are unable to see HTML formatted emails.  Please change your setting in the control panel to receive the community bulletin in Text format. http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions 	--><!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN"><html><head><link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/clientscript/vbulletin_css/style-972995b8-00015.css" id="vbulletin_css" /></head><body>Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa, Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh!!<br /><br />Respected $username Ji,<br /><br />The following is latest activity on SPN. We look forward to your visit here.<br /><br />Warm Regards,<br /><br /><br />SPN Administrator<br />Un-subscription Information - <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions">Un-Check Option : Receive Community Bulletin Newsletters</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/login.php?do=lostpw">Forgot Your Password? - Click here to recover your password.</a><br /><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net">http://www.sikhphilosophy.net</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net">Sikhism Philosophy Network</a><br /><table class="tborder" width="100%" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="1"><tr>	<td class="tcat" colspan="2"><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net"><font size="4" face="arial,helvetica"><B>Sikhism Newsletter</b></a></td></tr><tr>	<td class="alt1Active">Today's Date 17-02-2008.<br /><br />Activity since 17-06-2007 </td></tr></table><br /><table class="tborder" cellspacing="2" cellpadding="6" width="100%"><thead><tr>	<td class="thead"><b>Title:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Thread Starter:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Thread Start Date:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Replies:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Views:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Last Post:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Username:</b></td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads posted most recently --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=19970">Loneliness bad for your health</a><br />Being lonely can take a toll on one's health, especially in later years.  /  / ...</td>	<td>singhbj</td>	<td>17-02-2008</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>12</td>	<td>06:10 PM, 17-02-2008</td>	<td>singhbj</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=19969">Shabad Guru</a><br />Waheguru ji ka khalsa / Waheguru ji ki fateh /  / Guru Gobind Singh Ji ...</td>	<td>singhbj</td>	<td>17-02-2008</td>	<td>2</td>	<td>12</td>	<td>06:04 PM, 17-02-2008</td>	<td>singhbj</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=19968">Girl found abandoned in Harmandar Sahib complex</a><br />Girl found abandoned in Golden Temple  /  / Chandigarh, Feb. 9: A new-born girl ...</td>	<td>singhbj</td>	<td>17-02-2008</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>7</td>	<td>05:19 PM, 17-02-2008</td>	<td>singhbj</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=19964">HUKAMNAMA February 17, 2008, FROM SIRI HARIMANDIR SAHIB, AMRITSAR</a><br />TODAY'S HUKAMNAMA FROM SRI DARBAR SAHIB / Sri Amritsar.  / ...</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td>	<td>17-02-2008</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>10</td>	<td>09:38 AM, 17-02-2008</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=19960">Keeping Faith - Connecting Young Sikhs to Their Spiritual Tradition</a><br />This news article was recently posted in the News Archive of Sikhnet.com -- and ...</td>	<td>aad0002</td>	<td>17-02-2008</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>14</td>	<td>05:28 AM, 17-02-2008</td>	<td>aad0002</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=19959">Meditation Techniques</a><br />Meditation 24 x 7 (#14)  / There is no doubt that meditating for 20 minutes in ...</td>	<td>namjap</td>	<td>17-02-2008</td>	<td>1</td>	<td>27</td>	<td>01:52 AM, 17-02-2008</td>	<td>namjap</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=19955">Extracts of conversation</a><br /></td>	<td>Sikh80</td>	<td>16-02-2008</td>	<td>7</td>	<td>191</td>	<td>09:12 PM, 16-02-2008</td>	<td>Sardara123</td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads with the most replies --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=8828">Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh</a><br />Just a small thought from me, / You talk of us sikh vegetarian not knowing ...</td>	<td>randip singh</td>	<td>24-05-2006</td>	<td>421</td>	<td>18881</td>	<td>09:33 PM, 15-02-2008</td>	<td>randip singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=16532">Creation in Islam</a><br />Religion is a virus </td>	<td>azizrasul</td>	<td>03-08-2007</td>	<td>384</td>	<td>16022</td>	<td>01:38 PM, 26-01-2008</td>	<td>amarsanghera</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=470">Why do I believe in Jesus? An ex-sikhs journey in faith</a><br />So where is the original poster RAJS?</td>	<td>Rajs</td>	<td>06-08-2004</td>	<td>316</td>	<td>24981</td>	<td>10:31 PM, 22-07-2007</td>	<td>deepsingh87</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=586">Sikhism and Homosextuality</a><br />Sat Nam, everyone, and I am trusting today is finding you all well! / Oh, dear, ...</td>	<td>Kandola</td>	<td>19-08-2004</td>	<td>311</td>	<td>13631</td>	<td>04:19 PM, 25-12-2007</td>	<td>KulwantK</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=19100">Nanak is the Guru; Nanak is the Lord Himself.</a><br />Pirthame On(g)kar So Dhun Poran Jagat Mae Raha ||  / Fist ongkar was recited and ...</td>	<td>Sikh80</td>	<td>07-01-2008</td>	<td>270</td>	<td>6235</td>	<td>11:46 PM, 12-02-2008</td>	<td>Sikh80</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=19106">Guru and God   No Difference</a><br />sd jIvxu Arjunu Amolu AwjonI sMBau ] / BX BMjnu pr duK invwru Apwru AnµBau ] / ...</td>	<td>Surinder Kaur Cheema</td>	<td>07-01-2008</td>	<td>256</td>	<td>4154</td>	<td>06:12 PM, 09-02-2008</td>	<td>Sardara123</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=18394">Naam Japna</a><br />In continuation>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> / Let us read carefully the following ...</td>	<td>Sikh80</td>	<td>04-12-2007</td>	<td>252</td>	<td>4389</td>	<td>04:01 PM, 12-02-2008</td>	<td>Sikh80</td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads with the most views --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=2015">Sikhism and Tattoos</a><br />body is dust, tattoo it all you want, nothing matters, nothing changes / you are ...</td>	<td>Neutral Singh</td>	<td>19-02-2005</td>	<td>80</td>	<td>25620</td>	<td>06:58 AM, 05-01-2008</td>	<td>amarsanghera</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=4981">Sikh Girls - a Confused Lot - Are Parents to Blame?</a><br />I STRONGLY AGREE WITH YOU.... My Guru said "rehat piari mujhko sikh piara ...</td>	<td>Neutral Singh</td>	<td>12-07-2005</td>	<td>240</td>	<td>23011</td>	<td>02:17 PM, 14-11-2007</td>	<td>noor_e_khalsa</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=5493">Quran - To All Sikh Students</a><br />very well said Caroline. I am glad there are people who can understand the ...</td>	<td>S|kH</td>	<td>04-09-2005</td>	<td>239</td>	<td>18065</td>	<td>09:58 PM, 14-02-2008</td>	<td>S|kH</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=2002">Gyani Sant Singh Ji Maskeen</a><br />YouTube - Giani Sant Singh Maskeen - Birha - Part 1 ...</td>	<td>Neutral Singh</td>	<td>18-02-2005</td>	<td>40</td>	<td>17814</td>	<td>07:54 PM, 21-01-2008</td>	<td>Gyani Jarnail Singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=203">Guru Nanak, a 'false' Prophet ??</a><br />If you study Guru Granth Sahib, focus is not on the writers, but on God and ...</td>	<td>jinni</td>	<td>04-07-2004</td>	<td>131</td>	<td>15752</td>	<td>02:33 PM, 26-11-2007</td>	<td>namjap</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=5584">Ranjit Singh Dhadrianwale - A sikh preacher or a fake?</a><br />Just because we do not want to follow our Guru we find a Sant here or a Sant ...</td>	<td>drkhalsa</td>	<td>18-09-2005</td>	<td>170</td>	<td>14847</td>	<td>08:16 PM, 27-12-2007</td>	<td>namjap</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=5724">Call to muslims to seduce sikh Girls into Islam</a><br />jagaman ji, /   / Psychologically Sikhs have the Guru's backing and that's ...</td>	<td>drkhalsa</td>	<td>13-10-2005</td>	<td>115</td>	<td>14702</td>	<td>01:28 PM, 22-01-2008</td>	<td>namjap</td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads with no replies yet --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=19945">I have searched and found that the Lord's Name is the most sublime reality</a><br />I have searched and searched and searched, and found that the Lord's Name is the ...</td>	<td>Singhstah</td>	<td>16-02-2008</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=19922">God our Protector</a><br />God our Protector: /   / God is our protector, our support for all the times. He ...</td>	<td>Sardara123</td>	<td>15-02-2008</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=19895">The Gurmukh meditates on God with every hair of his body.</a><br />YouTube - The Gurmukh meditates on God with every hair of his body. ...</td>	<td>AmbarDhara</td>	<td>14-02-2008</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=19890">Naanak! Meditate on the Guru's Teachings. Meditate on the Name of the Lord.</a><br />Aasaa, First Mehl: / Unto whom do they speak? Unto whom do they preach? Who ...</td>	<td>Sardara123</td>	<td>14-02-2008</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=19870">Pride and Humility</a><br />Pride and Humility explained:- / In general, pride and humility do oppose each ...</td>	<td>namjap</td>	<td>12-02-2008</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=19866">Understanding the Wisdom of the Guru</a><br />Recitation of Gurbani and meditation or Simran are complementary to each other. ...</td>	<td>Sardara123</td>	<td>12-02-2008</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=19862">Hail To Victory</a><br />Hail, hail to the cause of the world, saviour of the universe, it is my ...</td>	<td>namjap</td>	<td>12-02-2008</td></tr></table><br /><table class="tborder" border="0" width="100%"><tr>	<td><font size="2" face="arial,helvetica"><b><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?c=1">Upcoming Events - Default Calendar</a>:</b></td></tr></table><table border="0" class="tborder" width="100%"><tr class="tcat">	<td><font size="2"  face="arial,helvetica" color=""><b>Upcoming Birthdays:</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=1816">Harbans Singh Noor</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=2283">Sathanuman Singh</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=460">stashley17</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=950">Sigma</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=1481">anil1810</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=2631">indi</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=641">dhami</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=1269">gschugh</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=1578">karamjit kaur</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=1314">upindersingh</a></td></tr></table><br /><table border="0" class="tborder" width="100%"><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="2"><b>STATISTICS</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><b>We have had the following activity since 17-06-2007</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>928 New Members</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>1,330 New Threads</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>12,368 New Posts</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>5 New Polls</td></tr></table><br /><br /><hr><font size="2">To unsubscribe from the community updates, click this link <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions">Unsubscribe</a> and uncheck "Receive Community Bulletin Newsletters".Currently, community updates are sent weekly.<br /><br />Best regards, The Sikhism Administrators.<br /><br /><br /></body></html>


----------

